# [Solved] NI in demo Mode



## cedricm (Jul 2, 2022)

I've updated the BIOS of my PC.

Now all my Native Instrument software, including Kontakt, appears as "DEMO".

Do you know of a solution?

*Solution*
What worked for me: reinstalling Kontakt seems to have refreshed all my NI licenses.


----------



## cedricm (Jul 3, 2022)

I tried both suggestions here, to not avail:

My Products Are Showing As DEMO in Native Access​


----------



## tony10000 (Jul 3, 2022)

Native Access "Demo Mode" problems...


I'm sure there are other threads already on the site and I've have sent a support ticket to Native Instruments. About half of my libraries decided to go into "Demo mode" when I hit up Native Access yesterday for reasons unknown (and it's totally random - other than my most recent libraries from...




vi-control.net


----------



## tony10000 (Jul 3, 2022)

Native Access resets libraries in demo mode


As the title says, Native Access occasionally (every 2nd or 3rd day) resets some of my licenses. So these Kontakt libraries stop playing and indicate that they are in "Demo mode". This requires to open Native Access, which then "installes" these libraries (also Reaktor stuff which i never use)...



vi-control.net


----------



## cedricm (Jul 3, 2022)

tony10000 said:


> Native Access "Demo Mode" problems...
> 
> 
> I'm sure there are other threads already on the site and I've have sent a support ticket to Native Instruments. About half of my libraries decided to go into "Demo mode" when I hit up Native Access yesterday for reasons unknown (and it's totally random - other than my most recent libraries from...
> ...


Thanks but did not help.


----------

